# First "Dog Show"



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So I just got my first show paperwork in the mail. I want to ensure I an understand this right.

Tioga Sunday August 16th, here is the judging program.

My dog is to be in Ring 1 At 8:30 am 4-2 (1-1) His judge in the bred category is Susan C. Willumsem.
4 dogs - 2 bitches (1 dog special aka champion - 1 bitch special aka champion)

The Winning Dog (WD) would receive 1 Point. And my dog needs to beat out 3 other dogs. Granted a 6 Month puppy more than likely will not win; however it is nice to dream. I will also be looking forward to a 2+ hour drive.

the sporting group isn't until 2:15 pm That judge is Maureen A. Day... BIS Judge will be John J. Constantine.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't count your dog out necessarily.... small class numbers. Present your dog at his best and see what happens. Your dog just needs to beat out 2 other class dogs. 1 of the dogs is a special. 

I'm cringing about that early start time though - eek! Here I was scratching my head trying to figure out how to get to a 10:30 start next weekend (I have church on Sat and Sun so will be complicated taking the dogs to church with me and going straight to the show site fortunately only 20 minutes away)....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice size show to start out with! Don't forget if you win your class (even if you are the only entry), you need to go back in for Winners Dog.

Good luck and, most importantly, you and your puppy have fun!

And I agree, who the heck set such an early start time for Goldens?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

How wonderful! Make sure to post results (and photos, if you can). And, yes, it's pretty rare for a 6-month old puppy to take the point(s), but with only three other class dogs entered, you stand a chance, at least. But don't be disappointed if he doesn't go WD, as lots of judges refuse to give the points to puppies, especially if they are still under the breed standard in height/weight.

I love the early start times for Goldens. Out west, at least, it can get blazing hot this time of year, and it's always better to get the double coated dogs done first thing in the morning. Plus, out here it's pretty common to have anywhere from 30 to 100 Goldens or more at specialties, so they can take all morning to get through, from 8am to lunch, or even longer, and I hate to see them melting in 90 degree heat.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Megora said:


> Your dog just needs to beat out 2 other class dogs. 1 of the dogs is a special.


Oooo. So it really is 4 male dogs total, of the 4 male dogs 1 is a champion. So my dog is 1 of 3 in the regular class dogs. So I do not have to worry about the champion, just the other 2 dogs. :crossfing



Megora said:


> I'm cringing about that early start time though - eek! Here I was scratching my head trying to figure out how to get to a 10:30 start next weekend (I have church on Sat and Sun so will be complicated taking the dogs to church with me and going straight to the show site fortunately only 20 minutes away)....


I live 2 hours away, so I guess I'll be leaving my house at 6 am. Thank you God there is no parking fee.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

bethlehemgolden said:


> So I just got my first show paperwork in the mail. I want to ensure I an understand this right.
> 
> Tioga Sunday August 16th, here is the judging program.
> 
> ...


A nice 6-9 puppy has a great shot. Many judges like to put up nice pups as long as they have matured into height standard.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

bethlehemgolden said:


> Oooo. So it really is 4 male dogs total, of the 4 male dogs 1 is a champion. So my dog is 1 of 3 in the regular class dogs. So I do not have to worry about the champion, just the other 2 dogs. :crossfing


Um, if that reads like it does here on the west coast, it's 4 class dogs. The special is not counted among them.



> I live 2 hours away, so I guess I'll be leaving my house at 6 am. Thank you God there is no parking fee.


I'd probably leave closer to 5am, and even earlier if I wanted to have time to blow him out before getting in the ring. You will want to have time to find the ring, get set up and settled, get your number, get the feel of the place and do a few practice runs outside the ring. Since you have a 6-month old male, you will be the first one in the ring. You don't want to be stressing out over just having gotten out of your car and madly run around trying to find your ring.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

bethlehemgolden said:


> Oooo. So it really is 4 male dogs total, of the 4 male dogs 1 is a champion. So my dog is 1 of 3 in the regular class dogs. So I do not have to worry about the champion, just the other 2 dogs. .


Hmmm.... I actually am doubling back mentally about that now that you ask and had me think.... because it's probably the other way. 4 class dogs and 1 special. I wouldn't stress though. Whether there's a lot of dogs out there or just a couple. Focus on your dog and pay attention to the judge.

*** I'd stay overnight near the show site. That way you aren't half asleep out there because you didn't sleep the night before and woke up uber early. Kinda remember that most people try to have at least an hour to prep before going into the ring. You don't want to be rolling in minutes before showing and be scrambling.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> A nice 6-9 puppy has a great shot. Many judges like to put up nice pups as long as they have matured into height standard.


Kelvin is just about 21" high, so I think he is just too short to win. I am looking for practice, he moves great. the last Puppy judge looked at him and said "you did great, but you need to fire her (looking at me)"

I get flustered and need to chill. :doh:

Thank you all so much!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> I'd probably leave closer to 5am, and even earlier if I wanted to have time to blow him out before getting in the ring. You will want to have time to find the ring, get set up and settled, get your number, get the feel of the place and do a few practice runs outside the ring. Since you have a 6-month old male, you will be the first one in the ring. You don't want to be stressing out over just having gotten out of your car and madly run around trying to find your ring.


I'm VERY green, and I don't have a blower. I'll bath him and dry him Saturday night.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just had my first show with Cooper so I have a couple logistical tips. 

A) At least with Cooper, he looks so much better after just getting a fresh bath. This meant I woke up at 4:30 and 5 to get him bathed and dried prior to the show. Then at the show I did a little touch up on some of the little flippies that he got on the ride over. I had originally planned to bathe the night before and just touch up but it just really didn't look as good when it was done the night before...Houston humidity isn't good for anyone's hair haha. I can't really tell from the pictures but yours might have a little bit shorter coat and maybe it wears a little better, but I'd do a trial run to see how he looks after sleeping on it for a night. 

B) I got to the show site early each morning and walked him all around and let people pet him-I just carried my brush and fixed his hair right after. He was 7 months at the time and loves people and has a lot of energy but by the time we entered the ring, he was behaving himself. 

C) If you're not the very first one in the ring, it helps to watch the judge while he/she judges the other dogs. You'll get a feel for the patterns and what they're looking for, plus you and your pup can have a few minutes to relax.

Good luck!!!


----------

